# WTB: A watch winder



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB: A watch winder*


View Advert


I am after a watch winder , lads.

Hopefully for 2 watches at least.

And also preferable to work on mains rather battery operated.

Cheers

Dimi




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

11/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

